# Pkmg



## soccer dad (Jun 5, 2017)

PKMG has lost HUD in TN. Does anyone know who has it?


----------



## Treehakker (Jul 31, 2016)

How do you know, I'm in Missouri and Arkansas and it's been drying up. We're did you find out they lost it.??


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Just ask them? Every company I knew in the past that lost the contract didn't pay the contractors for the last 2-3 months of work then....... went away or filed BK then went away with the contractors riches....


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Wannabe said:


> Just ask them? Every company I knew in the past that lost the contract didn't pay the contractors for the last 2-3 months of work then....... went away or filed BK then went away with the contractors riches....


Ouch! You must live under a black cloud Wannabe 
I've not had that same experience. Of the 2 companies over the years that lost contracts while I was completing work for them, not only was I paid promptly by both, but both also contracted with me to 'mop up' the messes they had in my region to avoid further losses on their part. Then one of the companies helped me to pick up the work they had lost by giving me contact information of their former clients.


----------



## Nala (Jun 7, 2017)

does anyone know who has Florida PK has lost this on also


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> Ouch! You must live under a black cloud Wannabe
> I've not had that same experience. Of the 2 companies over the years that lost contracts while I was completing work for them, not only was I paid promptly by both, but both also contracted with me to 'mop up' the messes they had in my region to avoid further losses on their part. Then one of the companies helped me to pick up the work they had lost by giving me contact information of their former clients.


Lol...not really I sued HUD FOR 370 unpaid invoices and I got paid. The poor contractors who "held out hope" lost everything. I remember the train engineer from Wi that was owed over $80k--list his own home & a chunk of his retirement I remember the guy who owned 2 Subway franchises but hated doing lunch meat sandwiches so he started PT and grew but didn't listen to advice that Company Xx wasn't going to retain the contract but he marched on and got farther in debt cuz of non-paid invoices---lost 1 franchise.


----------



## futaba951 (Jul 9, 2017)

soccer dad said:


> PKMG has lost HUD in TN. Does anyone know who has it?


 Market Ready (MRAP) was awarded TN. Contact Kaila Taylor at Market Ready. [email protected]


----------



## FSMsuperhero (Jul 10, 2017)

*Did they lose? Or did contract expire?*

HI,

Did PKMG lose their contracts, or was their contract up for expiration and simply not renewed? I've heard both rumors.


----------



## futaba951 (Jul 9, 2017)

FSMsuperhero said:


> HI,
> 
> Did PKMG lose their contracts, or was their contract up for expiration and simply not renewed? I've heard both rumors.


Their contract was up. They had their 5 years in the sun. Now it's someone else's turn to screw us. :wink All of the 3.10 awards have already been made. New primes will start receiving properties probably by August or Sept. There's usually a 3 month transition period. First month new primes get all the new acquisitions and lame duck continues maintaining what they have left. Second month lame duck transfers everything but step 8s to the new company. Third month everything left transfers from lame duck to the new company and transition is complete. If you hook up with the new prime, you'll actually be working for both for about two months until the transition is complete.

What area are you working? Do you already know who the new prime will be, or do you need help with that?


----------



## FSMsuperhero (Jul 10, 2017)

Rumor has it Innotion will be the new prone. Personally, I haven't heard much talk about them though. I'm more interested in info on the FNMA contacts in the northeast region.


----------



## futaba951 (Jul 9, 2017)

FSMsuperhero said:


> Rumor has it Innotion will be the new prone. Personally, I haven't heard much talk about them though. I'm more interested in info on the FNMA contacts in the northeast region.


Innotion was awarded 6A. HUD announced on 7/6. 6A was a cluster because initially MRAP was the awardee, but they had the award cancelled, and Innotion was the next batter up.


----------



## FSMsuperhero (Jul 10, 2017)

Hopefully they'll do well


----------



## WORKINGBUD (Mar 17, 2018)

Anyone know about the hud contract in oklahoma ? 
Pk has it now but they say there going to lose it due to bad management and the way they treat their vendors.
They lost a lot of contracts last year but i heared florida was picked up by there sister company funny pk losses it and picks it right up again with a different name with no change what so ever in management.

Once again big fish eats little fish there has to be something we can do ?

Help a guy out any news out there ????


----------



## futaba951 (Jul 9, 2017)

WORKINGBUD said:


> Anyone know about the hud contract in oklahoma ?
> Pk has it now but they say there going to lose it due to bad management and the way they treat their vendors.
> They lost a lot of contracts last year but i heared florida was picked up by there sister company funny pk losses it and picks it right up again with a different name with no change what so ever in management.
> 
> ...


PK (as a new company with another name) picked up FL, PR and the VI just in time to have all 3 torn up by devastating hurricanes last year. LOL. Sucks to be them. PK always treated us well. The problem is that the industry as a whole is collapsing around us. Companies going bankrupt and others being fined to within an inch of their lives for fraud and misconduct. We're just about to get out of the business and go in another direction. Foreclosures are not what they were 20 or even 10 years ago. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## WORKINGBUD (Mar 17, 2018)

Referring to this statement from last year, I am asking if you or anybody has any news on the outcome of awarded contracts from HUD this year? I know that the contract is up on 5-31-18. Will PKMG still carry 2D? Many rumors are floating but nothing solid.


----------



## futaba951 (Jul 9, 2017)

WORKINGBUD said:


> Referring to this statement from last year, I am asking if you or anybody has any news on the outcome of awarded contracts from HUD this year? I know that the contract is up on 5-31-18. Will PKMG still carry 2D? Many rumors are floating but nothing solid.


I'm not familiar with Area 2D. We're in 6A with Innotion. They're just OK. They pay a little better than PK did, but they were killing us with $0 work orders for nit picky BS. We're finally getting those under control, after 6 months. I don't mind having to go back for something that's our fault, but I'll be damned if they're running us around over AM BS. I don't know when the AMs got to have so much power over us. Eff these real estate agents who don't know what's going on with these properties. HUD really screwed up the works when they split the AM and FSM contracts up. It was much better back in the 90s when HUD did all this in house. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------

